# Flowers From Berlin - More Than One Million Sold - Today 99 cents for Kindle



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Kindleboarders.

fyi....Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1) by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK

The book --- a pre-World War Two spy thriller --- was first published by Doubelday in 1986, then a mass market paperback in 1988 from Kensington, with a 735,000 first printing. It's nice to be back. Or should I say, "e-back." ;-)

My father, btw, was a journalist who had two NY Times best sellers during World War 2, (Betrayal From The East and Passport To Treason). 'Flowers' is based loosely on a few of the stories he told me many years ago....

Enjoy.

Noel Hynd
Los Angeles
[email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Noel, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

FLOWERS FROM BERLIN by Noel Hynd (me)

"A Super Spy Novel." Savannah News Presse

"A Chiller." LA Times

"First Rate." The Cleveland Plain Dealer.

735,000 first paperback printing in 1987.

Finally on Kindle @ $2.99.

Currently:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War 
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Enjoy.

Noel Hynd
[email protected]

_merged new post with original thread for this title -- Ann_


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

One of the great things about Kindle for an author is being able to bring a low priced edition of a popular backlist book to a new audience at a great price.

FLOWERS FROM BERLIN was my 6th published book, my forth novel. It rose as high as # 24 on Publishers Weekly's best seller list in summer of 1988......

More interestingly, perhaps, it's a story of spies, murder and romance, German saboteurs and American patriots, and several people in the middle, in the years leading up to World War Two. My father (Alan Hynd) was a fairly well known journalist at the time. In the years before his death in 1974 he used to tell me stories of things that happened before WW2 involving people he knew in New York, New Jersey, England and Germany in those years. Strange, almost random events that were never recorded and didn't fit into place until after the war.....

I drew heavily on these tales when I created the book. It sold 600,000 copies in mass market that year and the next. Some of you might remember it. It's a long book, a big read at 500 pages.....

If it fits into your reading plans, I hope you enjoy it...

Noel Hynd
Los Angeles
[email protected]

_merged new post with existing thread for this title_


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I am about 75% through this wonderful book!  I love spy / thriller novels, and this book really delivers!
Exciting, fast paced, hard to put down book.
Thanks so much for the super deal!

Rene


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Rene: Many thanks. As I mentioned in some thread elsewhere, my father was a journalist during WW2. I based a significant part of this book around stories he used to tell me about people he knew at the time and events that he knew about......I'm glad you like it. Thanks to Kindle, the book is finding a new audience and seems to take taken up semi-permanent residence on the Political Thriller lists at Amazon/Kindle.

And I'm not even named Brad Thor or Vince Flynn. ;-)

Thanks and come visit me on Facebook, too.

nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Ten weeks in a row among the Top 100 of political thrillers. 

Thanks, Kindlers!

Like spies and suspense and romance? There's a reason this sold 700,000 in mass market paperback.

If you buy it and don't like it, write to me at [email protected] and I'll refund your $3.00. ($2.99, actually.)

Honest!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Great to see you going strong, Noel. 

I seem to remember holding you up as an example to aspirants c1986!

And still!


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Andre, Yes. It's turning into my best year ever.

Seven different titles among the Top 100 Political Thrillers on Kindle this week. (The Sandler Inquiry is the newest.)

About 14 weeks in a row for Flowers From Berlin, not that I'm counting or anything....

fyi....Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1) by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK

nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Among the Top 100 Paid in Poltical Thrillers/War/and espionage fiction since mid-December. Thanks, Kindlers......

nh

Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1) by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Noel Hynd

So? What are you doing for the next three minutes? You're going to go to http://www.Kindlenationdaily.com (and check out my daily sponsorship for 'Flowers From Berlin') right? Of course you are. You know you want to.

Then back to K-boards, of course. ;-)


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Best week ever last week.....Still on 3 Top100 Paid Kindle lists

Thanks Kindle Kingdon......

Spies, murderers, love and romance in the build-up to WW2.....

Okay. That's my plug of the week for 'Flowers From Berlin.'

Enjoy.

nh

Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1) by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1)


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Among the top 100 Paid Political Thrillers since December. Also coming up fast....

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/05/05/the-sandler-inquiry-a-spy-in-new-york-noel-hynd-3-49/


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

fyi....Flowers From Berlin (Noel Hynd - Five Early Spy Novels for Kindle #1) by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK

World War Two, love and betrayal, murder and romance, Patriots, spies, Nazis and Reds......No wonder it's selling so nicely..... Enjoy. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still low in price ($3.29) and high on the list of Paid Political Thrillers.....A Top 100 Best Seller since December.... Enjoy. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still chasing Vince Flynn on the Top 50 of Paid Political Thrillers...... Romance and war, patriotism and betrayal, 13 reader reviews: 12 5 star, 1 4 star.... You'll see why....Enjoy the weekend....nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

In the top 40 of Political Thrillers since December. WW2, love and betrayal, spies, commies, nazis, patriots...Reader reviews: 11 5-star, 1, 4-star. There's a reason. Hey, can we talk? This was a big fat PW Best seller in 1988. Back again.....Enjoy. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

A classic American spy story.....7 months on the Kindle Best Seller lists.......There's a reason.....Many thanks for the literally 1000's of downloads. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

In the top 40 of paid political thrillers since December.

Spies and patriots, love and betrayal, war and peace.

'Winds of War' meets 'The Eye of The Needle."

Enjoy!

nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still hanging in around #35 on Top Paid Political thrillers.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Eight months now among the top 40 of Political thrillers. Spies, romance, patriots and traitors in the days before WW2. More than 700,000 copies sold in the 1980's, back for a bold new life on Kindle.

A classic American spy story about the generation that stood up to fascism and communism.

Enjoy!

....Flowers From Berlin by Noel Hynd 
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 7 titles in the Top 100 Paid Political Thrillers on Kindle this morning. I'm hoping to soon receive a message from Vince Flynn or Brad Thor telling me to "back off." ;-)

Flowers From Berlin by Noel Hynd Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

A Kindle best seller since Deecember, high on the list of paid political thrillers.

Spies and patriots, romance, love and betrayal on the eve of World War 2.

Hey, if you're disappointed write to me at [email protected] and I'll give you your money back.

Or just write to me at that address to say hello.

Or visit me on Facebook.

NH


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Tenth month in the top 40 of Paid Political thrillers.......

War and romance, love and betrayal....A spy story set in 1939, celebrating America's greatest generation. Enjoy.

nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Close to a million readers now, print & Kindle......


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Ten months on the top end of the Kindle Political Thrillers list.

Thanks, Kindlers!

nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

STILL a best seller on Political Thrillers. Thanks for the thousands of downloads!


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Spies, love, murder and intrigue never go out of style.

nh


----------



## goofee girl (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds awesome. I one clicked it!


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Cruising in the top 40......


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

What? You haven't read it even ONCE? ;-)

A classic World War Two spy story and romance. Currently #31 in top paid Political thrillers.

Romance, espionage and patriotism during America's finest hour.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

ONE FULL YEAR IN THE TOP 100 SPY STORIES ON KINDLE..............Original paperback pringting 735,000, Publishers' weekly Best seller.........Go for it.....


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Noel_Hynd said:


> ONE FULL YEAR IN THE TOP 100 SPY STORIES ON KINDLE..............Original paperback pringting 735,000, Publishers' weekly Best seller.........Go for it.....


Congratulations, Noel. Your FLOWERS FROM BERLIN and my IDITAROD a novel of the Greatest Race on Earth and STIEG LARSSON Man Myth & Mistress must have arrived in the Kindle Kingdom within days of each other, because my two books too have been in the top 100 in their categories for a full year now.

For those who haven't read it yet, decades after reading Noel Hynd's FLOWERS FROM BERLIN, when I saw his name on the Kindleboards I did a double take: it's one of those truly satisfying books you never forget. Buy it.

PS. Congratulations too on passing the million reader mark.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

.....and only $2.99 until January.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

......a story of America's greatest generation, enjoy.........Still in the top 100 aftrer a year. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

....a celebration of the men and women who won WW2, America's greatest generation.......Still $2.99


----------



## JR_gin (Nov 30, 2011)

This looks right up my street.

I'm sold by the cat appearing in the Amazon photo


----------



## AuthorMonica (Aug 17, 2011)

This is awesome, Noel!  I can't believe I haven't read this yet, but you know how much I love The Prodigy!

Happy New Year to you ... may your 2012 be filled with felicity!

Cheers,
Monica


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still in the top 40.........An Amazon best seller since December 2010. Enjoy.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump. Number 41 this morning....


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

On the Top Hundred Paid list of Political Thrillers since December 15, 2010.....

Spies, assassins, lovers, patriots in 1939......

Enjoy.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still on th list. Spies, traitors, lovers and killers in 1939. You shoulda been there.....actually, maybe you're lucky you weren't. Enjoy. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still up there....Top 100 in Paid Espionage since December 2010. Thanks. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still up there......Also, don't miss, THE RUSSIAN. Three novels in one Kindle unit, an Amazon top 100 pick this month, now number 8 on Political thrillers. $2.99 this week.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

The Russian (Russian Trilogy, The) by Noel Hynd Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004SAZQPW


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Currently number three in Political thrillers..... Phillip Margolin and Vince Flynn in front of me, Brad Thor and Jeffrey Archer  close behind in my rear view mirror... 

Three books, three bucks. The Russian.

Enjoy!

Noel Hynd
[email protected]


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

A classic American spy thriller...On the top 100 Paid Political Thrilers list every day since December 2010. Patriots and traitors on the eve of World War Two, romance and betrayal, Roosevelt and Hitler.....Enjoy.....

Flowers From Berlin by Noel Hynd Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still in the top 60.....A Kindle espionage best seller since December 2010. Roimance, betrayal, spies and patriots....1939-40. Enjoy.....


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still up there.......The classic American spy story.....Top 100 Kindle Best Seller in Political Fiction every day since e-publication in December 2010.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup. Counting original hardcover publishing (Doubelday, 1986) and mass market (Kensington), British editions, hardcover and paperback, Japan, and now tens of thousands of e-book downloads, the 1,000,000 unit has been reached. Hey, it only took 25 years. Still on the Top 100 list of political spy thrillers on Kindle and reader friendly priced @ $3.59. Enjoy.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Today's KINDLE BOARDS banner. A million copies......and counting......Still in the Top 50 of Political thrillers on Amazon Kindle......Take a look, read the reader reviews.......


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Today's Kindleboards Banner........A classic American spy story.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still in the top 50 Amazon Kindle spy stories.....Every day for two years. More than a million downloaded or in print. Look at the reader reviews and enjoy....nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Two consecutive years among the top 100 of political thrillers, not a day missed. More than a million downloads, 4.3 average reviews. Thanks everyone! nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Today, Number 6 in Political thrillers on Kindle.......A classic spy story and romance of the World War 2 era,,,,, Enjoy. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

And Merry Christmas from someone named Noel. ;-)


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Starting its third year among the top 60 Political (Spy) thrillers on Amazon Kindle. Every day since December 16, 2010......4.4. reader rating after 37 reviews.......... WW2, love, death, romance and war, lovers and traitors......Enjoy. More than 1,000,000 other readers have. nh


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Up to number 5 or 6 today....


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Up to NUMBER 4 in Political thrillers on Kindle today.....

Just me and Tom Clancy and Nelson DeMille, dukin' it out....... ;-)

Flowers From Berlin - The Classic American Spy Novel (25th Anniversary Edition) by Noel Hynd Permalink: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

.....in the top 100 of political thrillers on Amazon every day since December 2010...... Not bad, huh? ;-) NH


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Still cruising...... ;-) Almost 60 reviews on Amazon, 4.3 rating. Enjoy......


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

More than 60 reviews now........ one of the most popular American spy stories ever.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Today, $2.99................. Two and a half years consecutively on Amazon's Top 100 Political thrillers. More than a million in print or downloaded. Editions in Japan and the UK; a sequel in progress..........


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Today @ $2.99......


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Super special for a limited time:

Flowers From Berlin - The Classic American Spy Novel (25th Anniversary Edition) by Noel Hynd	Flowers From Berlin - The Classic American Spy Novel (25th Anniversary Edition) by Noel Hynd
Link: http://amzn.com/B004GEC3LK

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## Petra A. Bauer (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm very curious, because I'm born in Berlin ans still live here


----------

